# Audi Smartphone Interface Retrofit – not for TT RS??



## MKranz (May 14, 2000)

Just picked up a new 2019 TT RS, without the Technology package. ($3500 seemed damn steep to me.) Anyway, have found the MMI interface a little lacking, and I miss CarPlay from my last car. I see that Audi sells the Smartphone Interface for retrofit. However, the webpage at parts.audiusa.com indicates that it's not compatible with the TT RS; only the TT (and I would presume, the TT S as well.) Does this make sense to anyone? Is there something so different about the RS's MMI or whatever that makes it incompatible?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I've investigated this for the base TT*



MKranz said:


> Just picked up a new 2019 TT RS, without the Technology package. ($3500 seemed damn steep to me.) Anyway, have found the MMI interface a little lacking, and I miss CarPlay from my last car. I see that Audi sells the Smartphone Interface for retrofit. However, the webpage at parts.audiusa.com indicates that it's not compatible with the TT RS; only the TT (and I would presume, the TT S as well.) Does this make sense to anyone? Is there something so different about the RS's MMI or whatever that makes it incompatible?


I've been shopping for a 2016 TT roadster and was concerned that I might eventually want the Smartphone interface which was not offered on the 2016 MY in the US so I'd have to get a 2017MY for that feature. After investigation, I found a Smartphone retrofit for the 2016 TT on the Audi GMBH site. To my knowledge, the retrofit you speak of only applies to TTs that have the Technology Package which did not include the Smartphone interface, specifically the 2016 TT and TTS with the Technology Package option. The cost is about $500. That is, a retrofit for a Mk 3 TT/TTS/TTRS without the Technology Package does not exist which is why you are not seeing it because all TTRS sold in the US with the Technology Package have the smartphone interface and thus the retrofit is not needed.


However, to be certain, call you Service Manager to investigate.


----------



## HeyNowSkippy (Apr 16, 2019)

Well that kinda stinks. Is it possible to retrofit the part of the Tech package that would include nav and the smartphone interface? Not cheap, I’m sure. But possible?


----------



## HeyNowSkippy (Apr 16, 2019)

Good news, my sales guy tells me that Smartphone Interface is in fact able to be retrofitted. $399 + 3 hours labor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

